# easy pheasant dinner



## macapult (Jan 17, 2011)

i had this cock eating sweetcorn out of my hand when i was doing a 3 days session carp fishing locally near were im from, just think how easy it would ov been if i had my catty, no i couldnt that would of been wrong ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Catch it and keep it in your kitchen as a new pat or dog-toy!


----------



## macapult (Jan 17, 2011)

i should of put it with my chickens


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

macapult said:


> i had this cock eating sweetcorn out of my hand when i was doing a 3 days session carp fishing locally near were im from, just think how easy it would ov been if i had my catty, no i couldnt that would of been wrong ha ha ha ha ha


Sweetcorn is one of my favourite baits for carp, you can hook it, hair rig it, spod it and... even eat it yourself!







What did you catch mate?

That's a beautiful bird...


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I thread sweet corn on thin twine and peg it down, its a easy way of catch pheasants, jeff


----------



## macapult (Jan 17, 2011)

nothing that day sam i only did a short session and it was f**king freezing to. and jeff could u tell me a bit more about peggind the sweetcorn e.g how it works mate ta mac


----------



## Qucifer (Dec 27, 2010)

What do you do with the carp when you catch them? Those fish are nasty.

Q


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

cute looking bird


----------



## macapult (Jan 17, 2011)

we catch them take a photo then let them go till they grow bigger its all about catching the big ones in theory


----------



## Qucifer (Dec 27, 2010)

macapult said:


> we catch them take a photo then let them go till they grow bigger its all about catching the big ones in theory


Very interesting. I have never gone fishing with the intention of hooking a carp, but if it is for sport, i can see the fun in the challenge.

Q


----------



## macapult (Jan 17, 2011)

yes good fun but exspensive hobbie pal


----------



## dean hinckley (Jan 18, 2011)

pretty cool looking bird, its like he has a mask on


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

ha ha ! look look ! macapult took a photo of a cock ! ....... ....................... . ........... I'v not been on here for 24hrs and got a little rush of silliness ok ?


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

macapult said:


> nothing that day sam i only did a short session and it was f**king freezing to. and jeff could u tell me a bit more about peggind the sweetcorn e.g how it works mate ta mac


Oh I assumed you were fishing for F1s (Hybrids of Crucian and Common Carp) because they can't breed they feed all throughout the year, otherwise you may as well fish for predators!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

I never knew that F1 carp could not breed and fed all year. thanks for the info. i did go maggot bashin last Wednesday afternoon from 1pm till 3.30pm had 2 roach 2 skimmers 2 perch 2 slipped the hook and missed about 5 bites. no fish was bigger than my hand. took the Milbro Proshot Alloy Joker with me to, will need more ammo now..... mods feel free to move this post to a more suitable thread...........................


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> I never knew that F1 carp could not breed and fed all year. thanks for the info. i did go maggot bashin last Wednesday afternoon from 1pm till 3.30pm had 2 roach 2 skimmers 2 perch 2 slipped the hook and missed about 5 bites. no fish was bigger than my hand. took the Milbro Proshot Alloy Joker with me to, will need more ammo now..... mods feel free to move this post to a more suitable thread...........................


I've been fishing for over 4 year snow and I still haven't netted a Perch! I want one dammit!









BTW hybrids of any kind can't breed, they have defective gametes. They call them F1 carp because they're the first generation, they only cross breed them once. To be honest I'm opposed to the practice myself, I won't name any names but I've fished at some of England's most renowned commercial fisheries and frankly I don't think they could give less of a **** about their fish.

Like every fisherman I enjoy bagging up on a day, but not to the detriment of the fish's welfare - unfortunately bloated, floating doubles are not a rare sight at most of our heavily overstocked commercial fisheries...


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

what u mean you've never had a perch ????? the'll eat almost anything, almost all the time lol. is you a dedicated Carp / big fish man ?... iv been fishing for around the 30 year mark ish, Carp fishin and commercials where not popular back then and the Perch was one of the first fish all new fishermen caught. Perch disease did destroy their population but they are abundant again now..... tell you what i havent caught for YEARS and thats an eel. They used to be a pain in the ... if you tried fishing maggot on the bottom. Now you just dont see em. Put years in capitals because it has been years since iv caught an eel.


----------



## macapult (Jan 17, 2011)

a pirch was 1 of the first fish i caught theres **** loads of them about and eels i took my misses with me on a river not to far from me and on the way up i was telling her i have never caught an eel i lost a big 1 when i was a kid, anyway i was telling her and then we started fishing i had a couple of chub then she pulled out a 2 pound eel gutted she thinks shes ace nw ha


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

ha ha, thats a nice eel though man. we mostly caught little "boot lace" eels, upto about a pound. ya couldnt keep em off maggots. my old man would go straight to bread or corn as soon as he caught an eel, he really didnt like em ha ha.


----------



## luca (Nov 1, 2010)

nice pheasant, would be a tasty meal


----------



## lykos33 (Dec 30, 2010)

That would make some fly tier extremely happy....


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

shot in the foot said:


> I thread sweet corn on thin twine and peg it down, its a easy way of catch pheasants, jeff


this my dad taught me when i was about 13 a proper poachers trick


----------



## Chimes (Mar 8, 2011)

First Post! But back to the matter on hand. I don't know if any of you have ever tried this for Carp fishing, but this is how I got my first two Carp. The bait we used was Wheaties Cereal, Just walk out to the Lakes edge with a handful of the cereal and hold your hand in the water until the cereal is soggy enough to be formed into a ball large enough to cover the entire hook. What my Step Father likes to call a "Wheatie Ball", also I don't know if this changes anything but we usually do this only for night fishing. It has a chance to catch catfish too.


----------

